# Red Sox making big signings.



## Jason (Dec 6, 2006)

http://boston.redsox.mlb.com/NASApp...t_id=1751676&vkey=news_bos&fext=.jsp&c_id=bos

http://boston.redsox.mlb.com/NASApp...t_id=1752083&vkey=news_bos&fext=.jsp&c_id=bos

 I really really _hope_ jd drew is worth this kinda money..for a few million more a year I don't see why we didn't get soriano tho...he ain't all that bad in the field.


----------



## Steve (Dec 6, 2006)

Since I'm not writing the checks over at Fenway Park, I think it's great.. Sign everyone!!!!


----------



## Jason (Dec 6, 2006)

Yeah snag Gagne while were at it


----------



## Christopher (Dec 6, 2006)

As a resident Dodger fan, you Red Sox fans have my sympathies. JD Drew is the biggest waste of talent I've seen in a long time. IF you can keep him on the field he'll put up good numbers but that's a big IF. He had a barely above average year last year with us and it was considered a victory. At the price he gets he should do a whole lot more. Maybe DH'ing will help.


----------



## Jason (Dec 6, 2006)

Well TO me he seem's like a slight upgrade from trot nixon but for a buttload more cash. Plus David Ortiz is our dh so jd hass gotta play the field.


----------



## Christopher (Dec 6, 2006)

.jason. said:


> Well TO me he seem's like a slight upgrade from trot nixon but for a buttload more cash. Plus David Ortiz is our dh so jd hass gotta play the field.



Well then, I hope you have a good trainer and medical team. I'll agree with the Nixon upgrade but for the money you can do a whole lot better than Drew.

Last year he made 11.4 mil for us and but up an amazing 20 hr / 100 rbi season in only 494 at bats. And Grady was praised for getting that much out of him. That's fuckin' scary.


----------



## Jason (Dec 6, 2006)

we gave him like 14million a year soriano on the other hand got like 17m wtf? i would take soriano in a heartbeat. Power and speed?


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 6, 2006)

I would rather have kept Nixon, Loretta and Gonzalez, tried to win with pitching and D, sacrificed 2007 if need be, while we develop our young talent, and gone after all the big guns in next years free agent class (Andruw Jones, etc).

I hope Drew and Lugo work out, but they're both overpaid and hardly reliable. Remember, Lugo couldnt even swing a starting job with the DOGGERS last year.


----------



## Christopher (Dec 6, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> I would rather have kept Nixon, Loretta and Gonzalez, tried to win with pitching and D, sacrificed 2007 if need be, while we develop our young talent, and gone after all the big guns in next years free agent class (Andruw Jones, etc).
> 
> I hope Drew and Lugo work out, but they're both overpaid and hardly reliable. Remember, Lugo couldnt even swing a starting job with the DOGGERS last year.



Tell me about it. We traded away a good prospect to have the honor of warming our bench. 

The new CBA has really fucked up the spending lately. Anybody want a bottom of the rotation starter for $8 mil a year?

I would love to see the Dodgers get Gagne back but I just don't see it. I honestly don't think he's healthy or ever will be. He won the lottery the last couple of years though watching the Dodgers and making millions.

I just read that we signed Jason Schmidt. I know Colletti was looking to bulk up on starters to try and trade for a big bat, maybe we'll see a big name moving soon!


----------



## Jason (Dec 6, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> I would rather have kept Nixon, Loretta and Gonzalez, tried to win with pitching and D, sacrificed 2007 if need be, while we develop our young talent, and gone after all the big guns in next years free agent class (Andruw Jones, etc).
> 
> I hope Drew and Lugo work out, but they're both overpaid and hardly reliable. Remember, Lugo couldnt even swing a starting job with the DOGGERS last year.




I'm pissed they let gonzo go.  Lugo better know my sox off  or im going be pissed.


----------



## Christopher (Dec 6, 2006)

.jason. said:


> I'm pissed they let gonzo go.  Lugo better know my sox off  or im going be pissed.



He won't.


----------



## Jason (Dec 6, 2006)

Christopher said:


> He won't.



yeah I'm afrid of that. I think people forget tho he was a main playe ronthe astro's until he wacked his wife on the way to the park one day and the stros' so fuck you good bye.


----------



## Christopher (Dec 6, 2006)

I still wish I knew what Colletti was thinkin' last summer when he made the deal to get Lugo. We already had Furcal at short and we gave away a monster for him.


----------



## YYZ2112 (Dec 7, 2006)

As the resident Yankees fan living in southern Red Sox country, I think the Sox have made some good moves. I think Lugo is going to do well at SS. I'm not a huge fan of JD Drew, but you never know, maybe he'll finally become that player that everyone has said he would become. And if they get the pitcher from Japan that certainly upgrades the starting pitching staff. 
As for the Yankees, this has been an unusually quiet off-season thus far and I'm getting a little anxious for them to sign a decent starting pitcher before no more exist. I believe Lily signed yesterday and I doubt they will pay the money for Zito. I keep hearing about a possible trade with the White Sox invloving A-Rod..... One can only hope!


----------



## Jason (Dec 7, 2006)

I say we take a stab at gagne to while were at it.


----------

